# A good man knows his limitations



## Tom Overthere (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all ==

I'm a songwriter and occasional performer/artist. I remember open reels spinning magnetic tape at 15ips, so I'm amazed and truly grateful for the digital capabilities now available to me/us. And grateful for online learning opportunities such as this.

I use PreSonus Studio One 3 Pro with a PreSonus FireStudio Project interface, and I own NI Komplete 9...but am intimidated by most of it. =]

I learn something new every day, sometimes by asking obtuse questions (duh) so bear with me.

Tom


----------



## Atarion Music (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome Tom, nice to have you !!


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, Atarion Music.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Tom,

Welcome to VI. This is a great place to learn. Being a member here for already more then a decade I still learn so many new things here!


----------



## thov72 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome Tom! Studio One user here, too


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 28, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Welcome to VI. This is a great place to learn. Being a member here for already more then a decade I still learn so many new things here!


Thanks, Jaap. I'm accustomed to being "behind the curve" but as I ramp up to finally really use my DAW and related technology I realize I can barely even SEE the curve in the distance. HA! So yeah, I have a LOT to learn. I'm glad to have found this forum. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 28, 2018)

thov72 said:


> Welcome Tom! Studio One user here, too


Great, thov72! I think Studio One is nothing short of fantastic. It replaces ALL the recording equipment I ever owned TIMES 20! and it disappears completely when I power down my computer. Too good, sez I! Thanks for the welcome.


----------

